# Are 2 x 4 x 4 flat 703 work



## Rodstintshop (Apr 26, 2011)

If I build some flat 2 foot wide 4 foot tall 4inch thick work good if I place them in my conners one side touching each wall my walks are 5ft tall and then slope up and then go flat its a upstair s room.I have seen some people cut them into triangles a go all the way up.this is a 12x18 room so its small and I'm running 2 10 inch subs.and I have a small nook that is 4 x 6 with a window its were a dog house is on the roof.how should I treat this I have to have it open its were my air vent is.should I build a small trap like 4ft tall and put cross the to or bottom would it help any.thx


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm having a tough time visualizing what you're trying to do. Maybe a drawing or some pictures might help. :dontknow:


----------



## Rodstintshop (Apr 26, 2011)

Just doing them at a 45 in connor s


----------

